# Should I buy another 9mm or a 40 cal?



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I recently picked up a Beretta PX4 storm 9mm and really like the gun. 

Within a few months I might want to get another. My question is, should I get another 9mm? A Glock perhaps? Or broaden my horizons with a .40? I'm just thinking having the same ammo might be nice but it also might be nice to have a different caliber.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It wouldn't hurt to have a quality .40S&W in your stable. Lots to choose from, too.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Obviously there is no right answer, it depends. My take is this: you do not NEED an extra caliber, but if you WANT an extra caliber enough to outweigh the disadvantages, which are small, then get an extra caliber. I have 9mms, am proficient in them, have a ton of ammo, and never saw any reason for another caliber. I want a 1911 and was contemplating getting a custom one in 9mm, but I'm going to go with the traditional 45acp, because it couldn't hurt to be proficient in more than one caliber and, frankly, why the hell not, life is short (and it seems a like sacrilegious to get a 1911 in 9mm).


----------



## MikeT57 (Dec 31, 2012)

I say a nice .40 cal Glock 23 gen 4 
is always a nice gift to yourself. Awesome gun.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Is that the full size of medium sized? I shot the g19 a few times however I have a big hand and thinking maybe the full size would better suit my fanny.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I recently acquired a Sig P250C in .40 cal. It's a great gun, and is currently my daily go to gun. 

13+1 rd. capacity, polymer frame and night sights. :smt023


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

What do you mean its your go to gun? LIke if someone is breaking in the house, you go straight to that gun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> What do you mean its your go to gun? LIke if someone is breaking in the house, you go straight to that gun.


It indiacates that given a choice of muliple guns, that is the one he goes to...for carry probably but the term can be applied toward home defense, range use etc.

In this case I would wager he means carry.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm guessing it means that if someone was attacking him and he had time he'd run to that gun because thats his go to gun.... He was going to get his gun due to self defense and this is the one that he feels most comfortable with. I bet thats what it is.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> It indiacates that given a choice of muliple guns, that is the one he goes to...for carry probably but the term can be applied toward home defense, range use etc.
> 
> In this case I would wager he means carry.


That's what I meant. :numbchuck:


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Something to consider.

Having another caliber makes you more flexible. Many many many cops choose to carry the .40s&w, having one is invaluable in the rare case that SHTF. Having the ability to use .40 or 9 is helpful. But 9mm is cheap to shoot, so if you get another 9 I wont blame you. 

And dude, get a Glock!


----------



## warrior2910 (Jan 1, 2013)

I currently only have a Ruger SR40C but getting this one has made me want 2 more Rugers: #1 a SR22, and #2 a LCP. I bought the SR40C so I would have a carry gun but now I realize it's too big for me to want to carry. I want an LCP to carry on the ankle. I want an SR22 just to have a cheap ammo eater.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Due to the price of ammo I would get another 9 mm. Shot and love the 45acp but not the price of ammo. I have a G17 and just put a G19 in lay away. I'm happy.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Buy a cz 75! Better than the glock in every way IMO . Shot 250 rounds without a hiccup about 3 hours ago out of my cz75. My brother has a g17 and it felt inferior to the cz in every way.


----------



## Stig (Dec 28, 2012)

QUOTE=JMessmer;279184]Buy a cz 75! Better than the glock in every way IMO . Shot 250 rounds without a hiccup about 3 hours ago out of my cz75. My brother has a g17 and it felt inferior to the cz in every way.[/QUOTE]






They do make it in the 40S&W


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TheLAGuy said:


> Is that the full size of medium sized? I shot the g19 a few times however I have a big hand and thinking maybe the full size would better suit my fanny.


Using the Glock 19 as a guide, the 19 is the compact, the 17 is the standard or full size, and the 26 is the sub-compact which is also known as a "baby" Glock. IN the .40S&W, this all equates to the 23, the 22, and the 27. Since you mentioned that you have large hands then yes, the 17 (in 9mm) or the 22 (in .40) would probably be a better choice if you go the Glock route.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks guys, how much does the CZ 75 cost? More than the glock 17? Also what kind've safety features does it have?


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Another question I have is.

If I'm deciding to get another caliber, should I just skip the .40 and get a .45? Have a wider range? I know the ammo is about 75% more than 9mm though. So I'm kind've torn.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Some people claim that the .40S&W generates more felt recoil than does the .45ACP. Two of my M&P's are in .40S&W and .45ACP and are very close in feel and barrel length. To me, they fell pretty much the same. If you were torn and ammo price is not a concern, then I believe it comes down to what feels best in your hand and which one you shoot the best. Both are proven man stoppers with the edge going to the .45ACP because it's been around so long and has seen a lot of action. What it might come down to is are you going to carry the gun? This introduces a whole bucket of questions and criteria to consider. Other than that if you are just of a mind to punch paper, and money was not a concern, go with the .45ACP. If, on the other hand, you do intend to also carry the gun, then the other factors come into play.

If it helps you, I carry a gen3 Glock 23, which is a .40S&W, and I also have 9mm's and a .45 in my carry stable. But my primary carry gun is the one I just mentioned.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I'm considering the .40S&W however everyone says, its too close to a 9mm. I'm torn because I will have to buy separate ammo than my 9mm. Could be good and bad. BUt i'm also thinking that having two 9mm might be a waste of money. Why not change it up.

FYI, I live in CA, I don't have a carry weapon as its too hard to get a CCW. These will mainly be in my stable.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Cz-75b or a cz-75 semi compact can be picked up for around 470-500 if you do a little digging. The safety features are different on some of the models,so look into the one you want. I love my cz75 semicompact 9mm, but like said before it also comes in 40s&w. I just saw one sell for 375$ at buds gun shop. Do yourself a favor and buy a cz.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

would u say these are the most superior or hand guns?


----------



## Stig (Dec 28, 2012)

I have included 2 websites for you to look at, these sites give you the option to use a conversion barrel in certain brands of handguns. I own a glock 32 357sig for carry and run a lonewolf 40 barrel in it for range practice - because the 357 sig rounds are very expensive and the 40 recoil is just a tad less than the 357sig. I can also run a 40/357 to 9mm conversion barrel in it along with g/19 mags and shoot 9mm so I basically have 1 gun that will shoot 9mm-40S&W & 357sig.

I used glock as my example because I own one but they do make conversions for springfield, sig, S&W and others, this is just a option for you to look at and think about.

I bought the glock for carry only, but for my range gun I have to agree with Jmessmer the CZ is they way to go - either 9mm or 40 S&W you will be satisfied 100%

StormLake | Build Your Barrel
Lone Wolf Distributors - Products - Lone Wolf


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying something in 40 cal to have more of a variety. Maybe a glock .40 cal or maybe a spring field? options are endless.

What do you guys think?


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I would go with the 40 S&W. I have numerous handguns and only a couple are the same caliber. I have a couple of 22s, 45s, and 38sp. The rest are all different calibers. I just like the variety! It also helps to reload.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback? How much are you going to pay for .40 compared to 9 mm? Maybe another $4 for 50 rds?


----------



## ScottieG59 (Dec 24, 2012)

You do not have to choose. Get a 40 S&W with a 9mm conversion barrel. I have a Glock 27 and a Lone Wolf 40 to 9mm conversion barrel. For this, I also use 9mm magazines. I do not change the extractor, ejector or anything else.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TheLAGuy said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'm considering the .40S&W *however everyone says, its too close to a 9mm*. I'm torn because I will have to buy separate ammo than my 9mm. Could be good and bad. BUt i'm also thinking that having two 9mm might be a waste of money. Why not change it up.
> 
> FYI, I live in CA, I don't have a carry weapon as its too hard to get a CCW. These will mainly be in my stable.


There's quite a bit of difference between these calibers and you can definitely feel it when shooting them. A good self defense load in .40S&W (165gr) approaches 500 foot pounds of energy at the muzzle and clocks around 1150 fps muzzle velocity. One load comes in at 1200 fps with their 165gr bullet and over 525 foot pounds of energy. That is a stout load. One of the hottest loads I've seen is this one;

Ballistics : 135gr. @ 1375fps / 567 ft/lbs- Glock 23 (4.0"bbl)

Shoot that out of a Glock 22 and you're going to be up around 1400 fps and approaching 600 foot pounds of energy.


----------



## MikeT57 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd say buy a glock 23. 40 caliber and also get the Lone Wolf 40 to 9mm conversion barrel along with some Glock 19 mags. 2 guns in one. Simple as swapping the barrels and mags. Works great.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a big hand some I'm thinking the 4.5" barrel, the glock 22 i believe. but thanks for the tip and getting the barrel conversion.

any more recommendations are greatly appreciated!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have Beretta 96 inox's, and a Ruger SR40....different animals, but using 180 gr. the handling of the recoil is manageable.........Gander Mtn. has their Blazer brass in 350 ct. for 9mm, and 250 ct. for .40......25 cents a shot for 9mm, 35 cents for .40.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

MikeT57 said:


> I'd say buy a glock 23. 40 caliber and also get the Lone Wolf 40 to 9mm conversion barrel along with some Glock 19 mags. 2 guns in one. Simple as swapping the barrels and mags. Works great.


Will this worth the full size .40 glock?


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Please shoot a cz out before buying anything else . You'll see what I'm talking about


----------



## MikeT57 (Dec 31, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Is that the full size of medium sized? I shot the g19 a few times however I have a big hand and thinking maybe the full size would better suit my fanny.


The Glock 23 is the exact same size as the 19


----------



## MikeT57 (Dec 31, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Will this worth the full size .40 glock?


I believe they (Lonewolf) make a conversion barrel for the full size model too.


----------

